# مفأجاة للشباب الغير متزوجين وممنوع دخول البنات



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*
هذا كتاب طبخ خاص بالشباب العزاب وممنوع دخول البنات منعاً للأحراج وأخذ الطبخات

اولا : طريقة عمل الشاي 

الأدوات : 

براد لغلى الماء 
كوب فارغ يستحسن ان يكون مغسول 
قليلا من السكر 
كيس شاى ليبتون "ابوفتلة"
ورقتين نعناع 
نار<< لاتلعب بالنار تحرؤ صابيعك 
كبريت 

الطريقة : 

املأ البراد بالماء 
وضعه على النار حتى يغلى غليا شديدا 
فإذا فار طبعا الماء انتظر قليلا 
ثم اغلق البوتجاز 
ضع السكر في الكوب الفارغ 
ضع كيس الشاى فى الكوب الفارغ 
اضف ورقتى النعناع 
ضع الماء المغلى فى الكوب واتركه دقيقتين ثم ارمى الكيس و النعناع
فى اى مكان قدامك وبعدين ابقى نظف المكان
ثم قدمه 

وبالهناء والشفاء 

============ 

ثانيا : طريقة البيض المقلي 

المقادير 

ثلاث بيضات
قليلا من الزيت ( زيت قلي ) 
ذرّة من الملح 
قليلا من الفلفل الاسود المطحون 
زبدة 
مقلاية
ملعقة للتقليب 
نار << ولازم اذكركم مره ثانيه.. لاتلعب بالنار احسن تحرق صوابعك
كبريت 

الطريقة :- 

هذه الطبخة تحتاج الى مهارة عالية وكفاءة و تركيز و حذر ، لكن مع الوقت ستكون سهلة جدا 
ضع المقلاية على النار 
ثم ضع قليلا من الزيت 
ودعه حتى تصل حرارته الى 143،55667 درجة فهرنهايت
انتبه الطبخة مش هتستوى الا مع هذه الدرجة من الحرارة 
اذا مكنش عندكم ترمومتر حرارة حط صباعك الصغير في الزيت 
فإذا قلت ( واو ) حينئذ تكون وصلت للحرارة المطلوبة 
اكسر البيض في اناء مقعر ثم ضع الملح والفلفل الاسود وقلب جيدا حتى يتغير 
لونه وتظهر الفقاعات 
هنا وفي هذه اللحظة ضعه بسرعة في المقلاية وابعد وجهك قليلا حتى لا تصاب 
بأذى عشان الزيت ممكن يعمل تــــششششششششششش 
فإذا تكونت طبقة شبه صلبة من البيض قم بقلبه على الوجه الآخر بسرعة 
استمر في التقليب حتى يصبح لونه برونزي فاتح 
ثم قم بمسحه بقليل من الزبدة 

وبالهناء والعافية 

============ 

:yahoo: واخيرا المفاجأة الكبرى و المنتظرة :yahoo: 

كيف تحصل على ماء بارد 

الأدوات 

- كوب فارغ 
- ثلاجة 

الطريقة :- 

ضع الكوب تحت الحنفيه وافتحه قليلا حتى يمتلأ الكوب بالماء 
اغلق الحنفيه باحكام 
افتح باب الثلاجة وضع فيها الكوب برفق 
اغلق الباب وتأكد انك اغلقته جيدا 
اترك الكوب لمدة نصف ساعة ثم اخرجه من الثلاجة 
واجلس على الكرسي واشربه بالهناء والشفا ياعم

منقووووووووووووول​*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*اى الحلاوه دى دانتو مبدعين واحنا مش عارفين *

*بس بصراحه اكتر حاجه عجبتنى المفاجاة*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أغسطس 2006)

*:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 

:spor22: جاسوسة :spor22: 

:beee: انتي داخلة علشان تاخدي الواصفات بتاعتنا :beee:​*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*العلم بشىء ولا الجهله بيه*

*كنت فاكره هتعملو المستحيل*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه اشطة اوي او ي اوي طيب انا عندي شوية وصفات تحب اكتبها ياكوبتيك *
*وبعدين مين اللي دخل ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ابدا فضول عندك مانع يا اخ رامى *


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أغسطس 2006)

*لا انا اقدر يافندم*


----------



## mary (27 أغسطس 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه لا وصفات تودى المستشفى صحيح وأنا يعنى مش شافة ولاد دخلوا فين الأولاد فين الرجالة إظاهر الوصفات ما عجبتهمش على العموم أنا وميرنا دخلنا نعرف الوصفات والحقيقة وصفات تخرب بيوت إوعى فعلاً حد من البنات يخش ويعملها


----------



## ميريت (28 أغسطس 2006)

تعرف ياهوت
انا كنت قالبه الدنيا علي وصفه الشاي
بجد بجد ميرسي
بس بقولك يا مينا
هو لازم الكبايه تبقا مغسوله


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

mary قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه لا وصفات تودى المستشفى صحيح وأنا يعنى مش شافة ولاد دخلوا فين الأولاد فين الرجالة إظاهر الوصفات ما عجبتهمش على العموم أنا وميرنا دخلنا نعرف الوصفات والحقيقة وصفات تخرب بيوت إوعى فعلاً حد من البنات يخش ويعملها



*الولاد بتدخل بس مش بترد :beee: 

انتي عارفة بينكسفوا اليومين دول :smil12: 

:spor22:  انتي وميرنا جواسيس :spor22:​*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> تعرف ياهوت
> انا كنت قالبه الدنيا علي وصفه الشاي
> بجد بجد ميرسي
> بس بقولك يا مينا
> هو لازم الكبايه تبقا مغسوله



*اي خدمة يا مرمر

علشان تعرفي بس

انا رجل المهام الصعبة

مش لازم تبقي مغسولة طبعاا

بس اهم حاجة لازم تتاكدي اني مفيش رجل صرصار او عنكوبت جواها

اذا كانت فاضية علي البركة 

اما لو شوية تراب فا انخفيهم وبس 

:yahoo: اي خدمة :yahoo:​*


----------



## ميرنا (30 أغسطس 2006)

*جبابره بجد نصايح محدش كان يعرفها لا لازم يطلعوكم بدال دينا *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

*دينا مين يا حجة ميرنا ؟؟*


----------



## ميرنا (30 أغسطس 2006)

*دينا اسرار الطبخ اخس مش لازم تكونو متابعين حاجه زى كدا*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههههه

الطبخ حته واحدة

انا يوم ما اطبخ واخرب الدنيا اسلق بيض 

او اسخن الفول lol*


----------



## ميرنا (30 أغسطس 2006)

*لا وكترو كمان*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

*طبعاااااااااااااااااا

ده احنا ناس قدرات خاصة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 أغسطس 2006)

*بتعرف تسلق بيض ياكوبتيك انت نجم اهو يابني *
*انا بقة بعرف اقشرة *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *بتعرف تسلق بيض ياكوبتيك انت نجم اهو يابني *
> *انا بقة بعرف اقشرة *



*لا ياعم بيكون سخن

بخلي ماما تقشره :smil12: *


----------



## ميرنا (30 أغسطس 2006)

*مش بقول جبابره *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 أغسطس 2006)

*
ودعه حتى تصل حرارته الى 143،55667 درجة فهرنهايت
انتبه الطبخة مش هتستوى الا مع هذه الدرجة من الحرارة 
اذا مكنش عندكم ترمومتر حرارة حط صباعك الصغير في الزيت 
فإذا قلت ( واو ) حينئذ تكون وصلت للحرارة المطلوبة *

:dntknw:  هى دى درجه حراره ولا رقم فى البورصه   ..........  ويا سلام على عمل الماء البارد...

على رأى ميرنا جبابره


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*وليه صباعه ايدو علشان يحس اسرع*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (31 أغسطس 2006)

اشطة يا مينا لذيذة بس انا عندى طريقة تانية للمفاجاة 
كوب ماء فارغ
مية من الصنبور 
شوية تلج مع التقليب وبكدة تحصل على مية حلوة وساقعة 
او تروح لبتاع العصير وقلة كوب ماء ساقع لا يضيع اجرة فى ملكوت السموات


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*يواد انتا لا بصراحه مش عارفه اقول ايه فعلا تنفعو *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (31 أغسطس 2006)

اى خدمة يا ميرنا عشان تعرفى ان احنا نقدر نستغنى عنكم فى اى وقت وندبر نفسنا


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*هوا حد يقدر يقول حاجه دانتو بدعه من بدع الزمن*


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اي خدمة يا مرمر​*
> 
> *علشان تعرفي بس*​
> *انا رجل المهام الصعبة*​
> ...


 


ميرسي ياهوت
ربنا يخليك للغلابه الي زيي


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *
> ودعه حتى تصل حرارته الى 143،55667 درجة فهرنهايت
> انتبه الطبخة مش هتستوى الا مع هذه الدرجة من الحرارة
> اذا مكنش عندكم ترمومتر حرارة حط صباعك الصغير في الزيت
> ...



*شامم ريحة تريقة في كلامك يا girl_in_jesus

حددي موقفك حالا والا اعلنت الحرب :t32: *


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *وليه صباعه ايدو علشان يحس اسرع*



*لاء صباع واحد يكفي علشان بعد كده هيروم ويعمل بقوليشه

ولو حبيت اطبخ تاني بيض في نفس اليوم او ثاني يوم ها اختبر با ايه ؟؟

لازم يبقي معايا كذا صباع احتياطي والايد دي في الاخر :smil12: 

ها اعشلكم لامتي لازم كل يوم اعلمكم*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> اشطة يا مينا لذيذة بس انا عندى طريقة تانية للمفاجاة
> كوب ماء فارغ
> مية من الصنبور
> شوية تلج مع التقليب وبكدة تحصل على مية حلوة وساقعة
> او تروح لبتاع العصير وقلة كوب ماء ساقع لا يضيع اجرة فى ملكوت السموات



*فكرة برضه يا كيرو 

واللي بيسقي بوبي بيخش الجنه برضه :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ميرسي ياهوت
> ربنا يخليك للغلابه الي زيي



*u.w *


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مش فاهمه


----------



## Coptic Man (1 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> مش فاهمه



*you wellcom*


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

ياهوت انت ناسي اني مش بشيت
مليش في الاختصارات
كبيري
 u 2
w b
دول الي اعرفهم


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لاء صباع واحد يكفي علشان بعد كده هيروم ويعمل بقوليشه*
> 
> *ولو حبيت اطبخ تاني بيض في نفس اليوم او ثاني يوم ها اختبر با ايه ؟؟*
> 
> ...


 

*اسمع الكلام صباع واحد مش هينفع *

*مش مشكله اقولك فكرا احلى من الايد خالص:beee: *

*اكبر عين على البتجاز وسيب الزيت ساعه ساعتين لحد مسيخن هتشم ريحه شياط مش ممهم زى منتا هتلاقى دخان ولا يهمك هتلاقى ناس بتخبط وبرزع فى الباب فى ايه ويصوتو حريقه اوعى تتحرك *
*بعد كدا هيكون سخن جامد تطفى عليه سيبه يبرد وتكررها تانى بس طبعا مش قبل متكون اتبهدلت من الجيران والى يحدفك باى حاجه *

* علشان عملينلى فيها سبع رجاله جتكم وكسه:yahoo:*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*اي خدمة يا ميريت ابقي اديكي كورس اختصارات 

او ارغي مع واحد اميركي وانتي تتدربي

اما بخصوص رد ميرنا

امممممممممممممممم

كدا انتي دخلتي في الغويط وانا تهت

لازم اشوفك بتجري العملية دي في بيتكم

وبعدين ابقي استعملها انا

لو عجبتني :yahoo: 

شكرا لدعمك ياباشا :smil12: 

والبقاء لله *


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اي خدمة يا ميريت ابقي اديكي كورس اختصارات *
> 
> *او ارغي مع واحد اميركي وانتي تتدربي*


 


طيب ما تديني انت وكله بثوابه


----------



## dr_jojo (6 سبتمبر 2006)

يا سلام  فعلاً الممنوع مرغوب
 قلنا الموضوع ده للشباب بس 
مش للشبات 
وبعدين بشكرك يا كوبتك علي الوصفات الرائعه دي 
الواحد مش عارف كان هيعمل ايه من غير الوصفات دي
ياريت بقه تقلنا علي طريقة عمل الشاي من غير نعناع 
علشان فيه ناس مابتحبش الشاي اللي بنعناع فهتعمل ايه 
ياريت تقلنا والصفه السريه بتاعته


----------



## بوب (6 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى فعلا وصفات جااااااااااامدة وتنفع فى العزوبية اوى اوى 
بصراحة الواحد مكنش يعرف يشرب كباية مية  ممكن تعملى وصفة علشان مش عارف اشرب
وبعدين البنات الجواسيس دول اية اللى دخلهم معانا 
هى تلاقييح جتت كدا وخلاص
انت عارف لو كنت كتبت على الموضوع للحريم فقط 
مكنتش شفت وش ولا واحدة من الغفر دول


----------



## GLADIATOR (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسي اوي يا مان علي الوصفات دية كنت محتاجها متنساناش بقا و يا ريت تتابعنا كدة عالطول يعني كل ما تلاقي وصفة و تعرف حاجة ابقي غشش اخواتك احنا برضة ملناش غير بعض


----------



## artamisss (17 سبتمبر 2006)

* ييييييييياااااااااااااااه مش معقول  ايه التعب ده كله  علشان تعرفوا قيمتنا يا خيبه الشباب  يا دلوعه منك له 

صحييييييييح  بكرة تعرف يا ناااااااااكر خيرى  زمنى من زمن غيييييييييييييرى 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> طيب ما تديني انت وكله بثوابه



*ممكن يبقي كله بحسابه :t33: 

اذا كان كدا اوفق :beee: *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

dr_jojo قال:


> يا سلام  فعلاً الممنوع مرغوب
> قلنا الموضوع ده للشباب بس
> مش للشبات
> وبعدين بشكرك يا كوبتك علي الوصفات الرائعه دي
> ...



*اي خدمة يا جوجو 

انا عارف اني الموضوع هيفيد كثير من الشباب الاعزب

وانتظر قريبا الجزء التاني الخاص بسؤالك :t33: *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بوب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هى فعلا وصفات جااااااااااامدة وتنفع فى العزوبية اوى اوى
> بصراحة الواحد مكنش يعرف يشرب كباية مية  ممكن تعملى وصفة علشان مش عارف اشرب
> وبعدين البنات الجواسيس دول اية اللى دخلهم معانا
> ...



*اي خدمة يا بوب

انا بقول كدا برضه *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

GLADIATOR قال:


> ميرسي اوي يا مان علي الوصفات دية كنت محتاجها متنساناش بقا و يا ريت تتابعنا كدة عالطول يعني كل ما تلاقي وصفة و تعرف حاجة ابقي غشش اخواتك احنا برضة ملناش غير بعض



*اطئمن انا دايما ها اوفيكم بكل ما هو جديد :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * ييييييييياااااااااااااااه مش معقول  ايه التعب ده كله  علشان تعرفوا قيمتنا يا خيبه الشباب  يا دلوعه منك له
> 
> صحييييييييح  بكرة تعرف يا ناااااااااكر خيرى  زمنى من زمن غيييييييييييييرى
> *



*بس يا جاسوسة 

مش ليكي دعوة با اكلتنا وحاجاتنا الشبابية

اكيد غيرانه :beee: *


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*خبر عاجل جدا !!!!!!!*

انتباه 000 انتباه !!!!!
خمس عضوات 00 من منتدانا 000 يؤلفون ((( كتاب ))) 0
عنوان ألكتاب 00 أسرار ألطبخ من مصادره ألحقيقيه 00 !!
أسماء ألعضوات ( مشفره ) 3 م --1 د --1 ج !!!!
( ألفرقه ألتجسسيه للأسرار ألطبخيه ) !!!!
و يتوقع أن يحطم هذا ألكتاب ألأرقام ألقياسيه في ألمبيعات 000 و تم حجز  2  مليون نسخه سلفا !!!!!


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> انتباه 000 انتباه !!!!!
> خمس عضوات 00 من منتدانا 000 يؤلفون ((( كتاب ))) 0
> عنوان ألكتاب 00 أسرار ألطبخ من مصادره ألحقيقيه 00 !!
> أسماء ألعضوات ( مشفره ) 3 م --1 د --1 ج !!!!
> ...



*اشك :smil12: 

احنا عضواتنا في المواضيع دي انضف من الصيني بعد غسيله :yahoo: *


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2006)

كوبتك مان !!!!
انت مشكوك بولائك !!! انت متجوز :yaka:؟ -- مزبوط ؟؟ و من مين ؟؟؟ أكيد من ---- !!
و بعدين :
 انت تستجري تقول غير أللي قولتو ؟؟؟
 أكيد ---- لألألألألألألألألألأ !!!
بكره تشوف ألكتاب في ألسوق !!!!!! و تتأكد !!!


----------



## Coptic Man (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه

ماشي في الانتظار وانا وانتا قاعدين

والزمن شاهد *


----------



## Moony34 (14 يناير 2007)

طب يا جماعة أنا عندي وصفة حلوة لعمل السلاطة برغم إني متجوز :
١- قم بأكل عدد واحد خيارة.
٢- قم بأكل عدد واحد بصلة.
٣- قم بأكل عدد واحد طماطماية.
٤- قم بأكل عدد واحد جزرة.
٥-  قم بأكل عدد واحد ملعقة ملح.
٦-  إضرب كام شقلباظ في الهوا هتلاقي السلاطة إتعملت في بطنك من غير ما تحتاج أي أطباق أو سكاكين أو مبشرة أو ستااااااات


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

كوبتيك مان حبيبى الحقنى بسرعه الزيت مش عاوز يسخن عندى وانت ما قولتش نولع البوتجاز اعمل ايه انا هاتفضح قدام الجماهير شعبى يقول عليا ايه متواطئ ههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2007)

لاء يا كوبتك بلاش نصب

شوف كدا انا قولت ايه 



> نار << ولازم اذكركم مره ثانيه.. لاتلعب بالنار احسن تحرق صوابعك
> كبريت




وبعدين لازم تاخد لبالك الاكلة دي عاوزة محترفين يعملوها مش اي حد

يعني راجع الطريقة مرة و2

او استني اجئ اعلمهالك عملي


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> طب يا جماعة أنا عندي وصفة حلوة لعمل السلاطة برغم إني متجوز :
> ١- قم بأكل عدد واحد خيارة.
> ٢- قم بأكل عدد واحد بصلة.
> ٣- قم بأكل عدد واحد طماطماية.
> ...


 
*ههههههههه*

*يااااا افكارك يا موني *

*شكلك لما المدام مش بتكون قاعدة بتتسلي بالسلطة دي :smil12: *


----------



## Moony34 (15 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *يااااا افكارك يا موني *
> 
> *شكلك لما المدام مش بتكون قاعدة بتتسلي بالسلطة دي :smil12: *




ملحوظة هامة جداً:
يمكن إتباع نفس الطريقة لعمل سلاطة الزبادي وسلاطة التونة وسلاطة الفراخ
علشان مابقاش حارمكوا من حاااااااااااجة


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> ملحوظة هامة جداً:
> يمكن إتباع نفس الطريقة لعمل سلاطة الزبادي وسلاطة التونة وسلاطة الفراخ
> علشان مابقاش حارمكوا من حاااااااااااجة


 
*:new2:  ياا مدلعناااا :new2:*​


----------



## Moony34 (15 يناير 2007)

أي خدمة
:t13: :t13: :t13: :t13:


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*مكنتش اعرف انك طباخ ماهر كده يا كوبتيك
علي كل حال مش جديد علي الرجال 

لانه في احصائية وابحاث بقول انه طبخ الجال افضل 
من طبخ السيدات  وعلشان كده بتلاقي الطباخين 
الفايف ستار والسفن ستار رجال في الفنادق .
اللي ما بنكلش فيها
لكن اللي من غير ستار تلاقيهم ستات.
الكلام في سرك كل البنات اللي دخلو الصفحة دي 
عاوزين يتعلموا قبل الجواز لحسن يعيني خايفين من الضرب
من الراجل لانه ممكن يطنش علي حاجات الا الاكل
فخلي بالكم من البنات دول علشان التعليم ده مش ببلاش
اللي عاوزة تتعلم ازي تطبخ  تعترف وتقول مبعرف واحنا نعلمها*


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*ومع انه ردي علي المشاركات 
هيكون متاخر لكن اسمحولي 
اشارك في المطبخ الرجالي ده *
*سامعكم بتقولو اتفضل اشكركم*


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*مبروك يا ميريت اتعلمتي 
تعملي شاي :t17:  بس يخسارة 
العريس بيتقدمله قهوة مش شاي
اما غسيل الكباية  مش لازم 
انت ممكن تمسحيها بورقة بصلة
هتدي طعم افضل من النعناع*


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*بس عاوز انبه علي الدخلاء 
لما يقولوا ممنوع دخول البنات 
يبقي ممنوع 
نفرض فيه واحد بيعمل طبخ سرية
 ولا حاجة ينفع ريحتها تفوح*


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*انا مسمعتش عن اسم دينا في عالم الطبخ
انا سمعت عنه في مكان تاني بتعمل حاجة
 غير الطبيخ .... متدقش مهو كله طبيخ

يا تري ينا بتاعتكم بتعمل ايه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*خلي بالك يا كوبتك من السمردلي 

باين عليه عامل صفقة مع الجواسيس 
علي نشر كتابهم عن الطبيخ البايت 
وبيعملهم دعايــــــة*


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا لا بصحيح وصفه جباره فعلا ليك حق تقول البنات متدخلش طبعا البنات فهمين قصدى
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*شوفي يا بنت الفادي 
لو انتو شايفين نفسكم شاطرين في 
الطبيخ احنا ممكن نتحداكم وتقولولنا 
ايه اللي بتعرفو تعملوه غير انكم 
تاكلوا اللي احنا بنطبخه
وانا من هنا بتحدي اي واحده فيكم
تعرف تعمل الشلولو .

حزب المحبه *


----------



## K A T Y (15 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه

ايه الابداع دا يا كوبتك مكنتش اعرف انك طباخ ماهر كدا

يارجالة امشوا كلكم ورا مينا هتفلحوااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *شوفي يا بنت الفادي
> لو انتو شايفين نفسكم شاطرين في
> الطبيخ احنا ممكن نتحداكم وتقولولنا
> ايه اللي بتعرفو تعملوه غير انكم
> ...




ههههههههههههه جيت فى جمل يعنى

 الشلول عبارة عن ملوخيه ناشفه وميه وعصر طماطم ودقه  وفى الصعيد بيسمو مش القطه
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*كده عرفت انك بلدياتي من اقاصي الصعيد 
يا اهلا بيكي 
وخايف اقول حاجة تاني يزعلو مني بلدياتي
تعرفي الفتوش*


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*بس انت نسيتي اهم حاجة فيه اليمون والثوم 
ولا انت ما بتكلهوش في الصيام .*


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

لا احنا مش بناكلها خالص
بس انا اعرفها سمعنتها متدوله كتير
وبعدين انا قولتلك الدقه  يعنى التوم​


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*بالراحة يا بنت الفادي متخديناش في عشرة اونطة
كدة من فمك تدان يعني اية الدقة هي التوم.
الدقة دي مجموعة توابل من عند العطار 
كده بعد ما فرحت وقلت بلدياتي طلعت شاطرة *


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 يناير 2007)

*ماجاوبتيش علي السؤال  تعرفي الفتوش ؟ 
ممكن حد يجاوب عنك او يغششك الاجابة
ولو غلبتو خالص اوصلي الشام اساليهم وتعالي
متهيالي حلتلك السوال *


----------



## kamer14 (5 فبراير 2007)

حلوه اوى المفاجئه:ranting:


----------

